# Links not working



## stan leyden (19 Feb 2014)

Hi, non of the links on any posts seem to be working YouTube vids are ok , it's been like that since this afternoon just wondering is anyone having the same problem or is it a problem at my end. Thanks


----------



## stan leyden (19 Feb 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> I'm not having any problems


Thanks , must be my end?


----------



## LARForward (20 Mar 2014)

I can't seem to post any links - does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (20 Mar 2014)

LARForward said:


> I can't seem to post any links - does anyone have any suggestions?



I am wondering if it is because you are a new member, I know @Shaun put some restrictions in place to stop people just signing up and spamming the forums.


----------



## numbnuts (20 Mar 2014)

Some say I'm the missing link


----------



## LARForward (21 Mar 2014)

phil_hg_uk said:


> I am wondering if it is because you are a new member, I know @Shaun put some restrictions in place to stop people just signing up and spamming the forums.


Ah ok - thank you  - guess I'll have to earn my stripes first!


----------



## Shaun (21 Mar 2014)

It's a new add-on I installed yesterday to help prevent link and profile spam. There are a number of adjustable settings that I will be tweaking over the coming days to ensure we have the right balance between keeping spam at bay and allowing new members to "get stuck in"! 

However, once you've passed the initial round of post approvals you will be excluded from these new checks. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## LARForward (24 Mar 2014)

Ok great thanks Shaun!


----------

